# What is difference between expensive faucets and medium $?



## Pontiacgirl (Jan 14, 2010)

I know that inexpensive faucets often have plastics guts instead of the preferred metal. But what is the difference between a $200 set of American Standard/Delta whoever and a $800 set. I just bought Porcher taps (high end division of American Standard) for $200, normally $800. Is there really a difference or was I taken?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

PG,
There isn't a whole lot of rhyme or reason with plumbing fixtures as far as pricing goes. Once you get past the plastic faucets and get one that is made of brass with some decent cartridge(s) in it, you pay a lot for certain looks and certain brand names. I have had people pick out 1500.00 faucets in some of the houses I have built. I just laugh to myself. When people visit, there are no price tags on them, and eventually, they will all leak. 
I have some 50.00 Moen chateau lav faucets in my house that are 17 years old and still work fine, no leaks or repairs. I have had good luck with moen and delta faucets over the years and still recommend them to customers. If you spend 2-300.00 for a moen, it's their high end. They are easy to get parts for if you should need them, and are easy to install. I would stay away from the high end boutique brands. They come and go quickly, so the plumbing supplies don't usually stock parts for them. Even with a brand new one, sometimes a part is missing and you have to wait weeks to get it. Stick with the tried and true.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

better ones use ceramic disk instead of rubber washers and the brass is a much higher quality and heavy weight. Very expensive ones are usually due to design issues and the fact that not as many are made.


----------



## AS Canada (Jan 19, 2010)

*There is a difference when it comes to faucets.*

Our Porcher branded faucets are beautifully designed, crafted out of the most valuable material and most importantly provide the highest performance. The reason you were able to secure this special price is that we have streamlined our product offering and have discontinued some lines. You were simply a smart shopper :thumbsup:


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> PG,
> There isn't a whole lot of rhyme or reason with plumbing fixtures as far as pricing goes. Once you get past the plastic faucets and get one that is made of brass with some decent cartridge(s) in it, you pay a lot for certain looks and certain brand names. I have had people pick out 1500.00 faucets in some of the houses I have built. I just laugh to myself. When people visit, there are no price tags on them, and eventually, they will all leak.
> I have some 50.00 Moen chateau lav faucets in my house that are 17 years old and still work fine, no leaks or repairs. I have had good luck with moen and delta faucets over the years and still recommend them to customers. If you spend 2-300.00 for a moen, it's their high end. They are easy to get parts for if you should need them, and are easy to install. I would stay away from the high end boutique brands. They come and go quickly, so the plumbing supplies don't usually stock parts for them. Even with a brand new one, sometimes a part is missing and you have to wait weeks to get it. Stick with the tried and true.
> Mike Hawkins


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

